# Home needed for a cat



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi everyone a friend of mine has had a cat dumped on her doorstep just before Christmas and has been trying to find her a loving home but not having much luck so I thought I'd try on here please bear in mind shes not mine or my friends but was dumped as far as I'm aware she's a black and white 1 year old cat maybe younger maybe older. She's fine with other cats but not to sure on children so if any of you pf members know any one who's looking for a cat please let me know and If I've missed any details please let me know


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Bump x
.............


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Sorry I've only just seen your post. Unable to help but wondered if you have had any joy finding the little one a home?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

TB, its really good of your friend to help this cat, but please make sure the cat was dumped before finding a home, it maybe that the cat got out and could be so many explanations. xx

I have found in the past you have to be so careful, you have to do a lot of leaflets, place on internet etc to see if the cat is missing and has an owner.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

The cat was found in a box right on the doorstep


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Sorry I've only just seen your post. Unable to help but wondered if you have had any joy finding the little one a home?


Not yet I may be taking care of her myself soon just till she finds a home


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I didn't know she was in a box.


----------



## tigerboo (Jan 30, 2013)

Yep poor little girl


----------

